# GTF color changes



## ashisnothereman (Oct 11, 2009)

I have observed color changes in my green tree frogs and I am wondering if anyone has linked certain colors to the mood, temperature, etc of the frog.

they range from dark brown to light green then normal looking green and even super dark green. Ive noticed when exposed to UV they maintain a green appearance . Lately one of my frogs has turns very dark green.

so yea, anyone got any ideas of what each color means?


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 11, 2009)

i thought they could change colour according to there environment... the frogs in the petshop go purple when they are on the purple back ground.. i no nothing about frogs so im only guessing :lol:


----------



## ashisnothereman (Oct 11, 2009)

ive read its got to do with mood, temperature and surroundings.


----------



## wasgij (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey ash, i believe its mainly change due to temperature. If they are a bit cold they will go brown, or well... very brown. if they are quite warm and content they usually go bright green. I have also notice however some individuals tend to stay close to a certain colour most of the time. I have one that is almost always bright green.


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah they change the the surroundings, my green trees have stayed the same color for ages now, but the green and golden bells are always changing. 
I am pretty sure it has to do with UV exposure and their surroundings. I used to have thick green vegetation in the frog tank and they would always display bright green.


----------



## kupper (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice frogs there mate


----------



## topfrog (Oct 12, 2009)

*green tree frogs*

i have 2 white green tree frogs(albino)6 dark greens and 3 light greens thay do no changes color some times my bell frogs change color from all green to gold the more green in the tank the bater.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah mine change all the time. Most of the time they are a medium green. One is mostly a bright green and a couple like being brown. I think it must be a temperature thing, cos the brownies like sitting in the water near the water heater, so must be feeling a little chilly. The bright green one sits high on the vines or the glass under the UV, and the medium greens are usually sitting on the rocks or under a plant at floor level.


----------



## cris (Oct 13, 2009)

With _L.fallax_ they seem to change colour and pattern to camouflage with there surroundings, one day i will get around to looking into in detail. They can vary from very light tan(almost white), yellow, gold, bronze, brown, green in various shaded and simple pattern varition(generally a stripe down the back and on legs or plain). Very cool little critters IMO. 

Does anyone know of any papers or other useful info on colour change in frogs?


----------



## ashisnothereman (Oct 13, 2009)

its a very interesting topic. i had no idea frogs could change color.

could be an interesting uni study.


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 13, 2009)

yup mine change colour all the time ,


----------



## JasonL (Oct 13, 2009)

Each GTF frog depending on it genetics has a range of colours it can reach and an "average" colour that it generally is most of the time. The main causes for them to change colour are health, water quality, UV exposure and temperature, the last two are the major influences. If a GTF is naturally very dark green, it may not be able to turn a very light green, even though another GTF may usually be a very light green.


----------



## Bildo (Oct 13, 2009)

my white lipped tree frog and green tree frog are usually there greenest at night, my green tree ia usually a medium green during the day and my white lip is mostly bright green but every now and than will have a period where he is brown or dark green for a few days.


----------

